# Ancient Archery competition



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...79817.0.archers_on_target_to_make_history.php

This was held in the next village to me. Some of the finest archers in the world attended.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like it would have been a great event to get to watch.

That was a large number of competitors, I am happy that so many people take an interest in such events.


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

If I didn't have MA training I'd love to go and learn archery with the Scorton Archers.

http://www.scortonarchers.bravehost.com/index.html


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 19, 2008)

Would your training in the martial arts exclude you from joining the archers or is it that you do not have time for both?


----------



## Tez3 (May 19, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> Would your training in the martial arts exclude you from joining the archers or is it that you do not have time for both?


 
It's the time sadly, they have their club night on Wednesday when I teach a class. 
Incidentally Scorton during the war had an airfield which housed two American Air Force Squadrons 422nd and 425th Night Fighter Sqns flying P16s. They arrived in May 1944. After D Day they went to France.
Memories are long around here so they haven't been forgotten.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

Cool!  I love archery and find as much time as I can to keep my skills sharp. 

*Thanks for the link Tez3!*


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the link.  I shot all the time, in fact l'm looking at getting another new bow.  Can you really have too many weapons...nah.

David


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, that is very cool.  I love archery, altho I don't have much time to get out and shoot.  I've got a couple of nice bows that don't get the kind of use that they deserve, I'm afraid.

Never competed nor hunted with archery, but I've enjoyed shooting since I was young.  I still have the bow that I learned on, it's a very simple 60# fiberglass straight bow that my Dad got when he was a kid, and he passed it on to me since none of my brothers ever took up the skill.  I think it must be 50 years old or so, and it still shoots fine.

I upgraded a couple years ago, I've got a couple recurves now that I really like, but I still shoot my Dad's old bow as well.  Kind of nostalgic for it, I guess.


----------

